# Newbie saying hello and picking your brains!



## Charlie-E (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi, lurked a little while whilst finding my way around and wanted to say hello and ask a few questions please.

Im opening a little pop up coffee shop/cafe in our Yorkshire village for 2-3 days a week from end Aug.

Funds and time limited, but really keen to do the best job we can for our community and hopefully our pockets too.

I will be getting my coffee from Darkwoods in Hudds (amazing coffee) and I received advice from them in regards to which machine (not the refurbished ones my pocket was hoping for!) Looks like my budget will need to increase exponentially to do a decent job for people. Myself and my 2 other workers will be receiving proper barista training from darkwoods although we all have a little coffee making knowledge from working front of house in Deli's and coffee shops , its nothing like enough yet and the technical stuff officially blows my mind!

Machines suggested so far

Cimbali M21

Astoria Greta SAE group 1

Marzocco Mini (this one seems frankly completely out of reach)

I need something that does not need to be permanently plumbed in , but has decent capacity for water. Pref dual boiler so I can steam and do espresso at the same time.

I had no idea the grinder was as important as it is, but have had an Anfim Practica suggested, however having read up a little on her it seems that a well looked after good quality used grinder maybe more feasible.

My original budget was sub 1k and I had not realised grinders were so expensive so have upped this..(who needs to eat!) and think it should now be 2.5k approx.

Please can you advise as to whether I'm looking in the right direction and what your recommendations would be?

Thanks so much and go easy on me...I'm learning..fast!


----------



## Charlie-E (Jul 6, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You need to rethink this, the quality of your coffee will largely be dictated but the quailty of your grinder.

Go second hand for a grinder and decide what you want from it, dosered or on demand . For any kind of volume id suggest the mazzer mini is shite.

How many cups do you think you are looking to do with your pop up also.

Honestly I think £1000 new is an impossible ish budget to do this with .

Mazzer Mini - no , not value for mien what what you want and the budget you have.

So were you looking at second hand stuff , if not why not ?

For example there is a good hx machine potential coming up for sale from Joey on here .

Your gonna need scales, tampers, cloths, milk jugs etc etc too to build into your budget

Good second hand on demand gradients can be had for £500- 700 ish


----------



## Charlie-E (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi Mrboots2u,

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. We have already had to rethink the budget as like you say the goods need to be quality to produce quality so have upped the coffee set up to approx 2.5k. This has to include all of your above suggestions for kit and I guess due to lack of good enough knowledge I got nervous of buying secondhand espresso machines , but am still happy to consider a secondhand, if buying from people who have looked after their kit (not from ebay) as I realise it needs to be higher quality than originally thought.

I am still looking on the for sale forum, but good stuff seems to go really quickly!

Do you have any knowledge of the other machines I have had suggested?

Cimbali M21

Astoria Greta SAE group 1

Grinder suggested was Anfim Practica

Numbers are really tricky to predict, but I would hope for 50-100 coffees a day , only running 2 days per week, second day will run later , but be byob for pizza evening.

Do you know which machine Joey is looking to sell?

Thanks again!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

If you are not wanting to plumb the machine in you can run it from a water tank. I can do you a 1 group Bambino 1 group electronic, K3 Touch grinder, 5ltr water treatment unit, flojet, 2 x 25 ltr water tanks and a waste tank for £2495 and I will come and install it for you..........

Andy


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

coffeebean said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are not wanting to plumb the machine in you can run it from a water tank. I can do you a 1 group Bambino 1 group electronic, K3 Touch grinder, 5ltr water treatment unit, flojet, 2 x 25 ltr water tanks and a waste tank for £2495 and I will come and install it for you..........
> 
> ﻿ Andy


 Would sooner a second hand super jolly than a K3 touch...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cooffe said:


> Would sooner a second hand super jolly than a K3 touch...


 ouch....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

There's a lightly used Mazzer Major electronic in the for sale section which would leave you a couple of grand to source an espresso machine.


----------



## Charlie-E (Jul 6, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> Would sooner a second hand super jolly than a K3 touch...


 Thanks so much Cooffe, I think I will steer away from tanks if I can as I'm having a coffee cart made that won't have space for them and I have an easy supply of good water that I can add a filtration system to. I'll come back to you if I decide to pursue the other items ?


----------



## Charlie-E (Jul 6, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> There's a lightly used Mazzer Major electronic in the for sale section which would leave you a couple of grand to source an espresso machine.


 I think I maybe steering towards the Niche and the Mazzer is collection from London and I am in West Yorks, but much appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Charlie-E said:


> Thanks so much Cooffe, I think I will steer away from tanks if I can as I'm having a coffee cart made that won't have space for them and I have an easy supply of good water that I can add a filtration system to. I'll come back to you if I decide to pursue the other items ?


 Wasn't me offering - was the poster above me. Although I see you're leaning towards the Niche. If you're doing 100+ coffees a day, I don't think it'd be an ideal option - it is made for single dosing really. I'd suggest something like a Mazzer Major, Super Jolly, Eureka Zenith maybe.


----------



## Charlie-E (Jul 6, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> Wasn't me offering - was the poster above me. Although I see you're leaning towards the Niche. If you're doing 100+ coffees a day, I don't think it'd be an ideal option - it is made for single dosing really. I'd suggest something like a Mazzer Major, Super Jolly, Eureka Zenith maybe.


 Thanks and oops

its really hard to get an idea of figures but am guessing it will be more in the region of 50, hoping for 100, but v unlikely to be more. Do you think the single dosing wil be too laborious for those kind of numbers?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Charlie-E said:


> Thanks and oops
> 
> its really hard to get an idea of figures but am guessing it will be more in the region of 50, hoping for 100, but v unlikely to be more. Do you think the single dosing wil be too laborious for those kind of numbers?


 Personally I don't own a niche, so I'm likely in no position to comment, but I've never gone into a cafe and seen them used as a main grinder - normally for decaf beans or grinding for V60's/Aeropress. I'd sooner something that is tried and tested. Also, the workflow for single dosing tends to be much more suited for the home enthusiast than a retail environment.

It may be possible, but I'd ask someone who owns it personally, or who owns a coffee shop and has one (I think there are a few here), and gather their opinions.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I offered a K3 as that is the grinder I have used on my own coffee van for 11 years and it has served me very well. No worries if you have mains water, the bambino works well on both. If you didn't use water tanks you wouldn't need the flojet either ? Andy


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

coffeebean said:


> I offered a K3 as that is the grinder I have used on my own coffee van for 11 years and it has served me very well. No worries if you have mains water, the bambino works well on both. If you didn't use water tanks you wouldn't need the flojet either ? Andy


 Did you know that your link doesn't work to your website? You need to take the default.html off.


----------



## Charlie-E (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks all for advice re grinder, we have managed to find a secondhand super jolly which looks like it will be perfect for the job! Now I just need to decide what coffee maker to get! Any advice from anyone is very welcome. Leaning currently towards the Astoria Greta SAE group 1 from BB. Does anyone have experience of it?


----------

